# Snippets of FSD Beta videos that I have shared...



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi all...

I was lucky enough to get added to FSD Beta a few releases ago... This is the first time in the program that Tesla has allowed participants to share our experiences to the public and I have shared a few of my drives on Twitter, but uploaded my videos to my YouTube (which was originally meant to share unlisted videos with family)... So, I will use this thread to update the TOO community on some of the drives as I share it on Twitter.

Just a reminder: FSD Beta is a driver assist system AND NOT AUTONOMOUS. As the operator of the vehicle, I remain in control and responsible for the drive.

I don't normally record my drives, so my early videos had to wait until my better half was able to join me on the drive and act as my camera person. I have since modified one of my old phones to record the drives, so my better half doesn't have to do the camera work.

Here is a quick link to the YouTube playlist: 





*My first software release I was added to: 2020.48.10.1 on the second week of December 2020:*

FSD Visualizations: 





First Drive: 





Testing out first EAP to FSD Beta hand-off: 





Testing out FSD Beta onto Highway: 





*Intermission... A little Human Driving Thrown in for a drive in the better half's Roadster: *





























*My second software release I was added to: 2020.48.12.15 right before Christmas 2020:*














































*My third software release I was added to: 2020.48.26.1 at the end of December 2020. *

*These videos were just published today:*


























I tend to post these first on YouTube and then Tweet about it... So, feel free to follow there, or just watch this thread and I'll try to summarize my snippets of uploads in subsequent posts from today.

My YouTube (https://www.youtube.com/c/DennisPascual/featured) or My Twitter - (https://twitter.com/dennis_p)


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I just published this clip to document a tough left turn, followed by the need for quick lane changes to a right turn three lanes away.

It hasn't completed this sequence yet, so I was documenting this disengagement to hopefully show it successful in future releases.

I've tested this turn in previous releases, and it likes to pick the left-most lane when turning left. When I am manually driving, I just turn into the 2nd lane, and make one lane change right... That's probably what it will need to do...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Keep 'em coming @AEDennis !


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Keep 'em coming @AEDennis !


I'm not normally a "video dude"... So, I'm re-using an older Pixel that no longer has a SIM for my camera now that I have a mount for it... The glass roof helps a LOT!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's another rather short snippet. This one is the car navigating through the neighborhood (25 mph limit), it's night time, so I dial down the limits to 20 mph because that is MY normal behavior this close to home.

It goes through a couple of Stop Signs and makes an unprotected left...

It's a quick 47 second long recording. If you notice any "California Stops", I don't normally because I drive like that (California Stops.)

Remember that FSD Beta is a driver assist system AND NOT AUTONOMOUS. As the operator of the vehicle, I remain in control and responsible for the drive.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here is the first drive of 2021...

I was going to edit it down to bite-size chunks, but figure that a 5:30 minute drive would be cool.

It starts off on the same street as the previously posted drive. It decides to take the right instead of the left. There is a disengagement because the car went through a big dip in the road, and the resistance against my hands forced the disengagement.

After that, it does a great left from a light (but it was an unprotected left) so that was cool. I then forced it to go to the middle lane, a lane that the right lane would eventually merge into. It had trouble with that merge, but that's all good because we do want to get these use cases out so that Tesla can learn from it. And that was the last disengagement.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for the testing and sharing the videos.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

GDN said:


> Thanks for the testing and sharing the videos.


You're welcome... I'd be out more, if the case numbers were not so bad in Southern California... Our ICU capacity has been at ZERO for weeks now


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

The latest video...

Here's another comparison for that curve that I've been testing...

Here is the video from 2021-01-02. The hope is that the car will make that right turn at the end of the curve. It's a stop sign and the first two times it had trouble with it...






attempt 1 (2020-12-19):






attempt 2(2020-12-27):

[This one was impressive in the daytime as it may not have done the stop sign, but did a great job driving around bicyclists.]


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I released this short video last night. It's from 2021.01.05 at 2:25 PM PST.

This shows it handling a few stop signs before getting on the highway and then proceeding on its drive on EAP.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I haven’t watched these yet ... just noticed this thread. Looking forward to seeing how it is going. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Nom said:


> I haven't watched these yet ... just noticed this thread. Looking forward to seeing how it is going. Thanks for posting.


Enjoy... I specialize in really short videos... My longest tend to be about 6 minutes... But most are around 2 minutes...

Think of them as amuse bouche!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok... I just posted this next one from 2021-01-05... It's the latest drive to show the car handle lights, and turn left (at a light) onto the Freeway.

It's my third attempt (and recorded) on this current release of software!

2021-01-05 (release 2020.48.26.1):






Here are links to the PREVIOUS attempts:

First - 2020-12-17 evening (release 2020.48.10.1)





Second - 2020-12-24 afternoon (release 2020.48.12.15)


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Just published this little video (4:34 minutes long) on a new route.

A few things to pay attention to:

1) first disengagement was initiated by me as the car was exiting EAP to FSD Beta through a construction zone. I got nervous of the wall, so I took over. I re-engaged after.

2) next I noticed that the car was driving BELOW the speed limit, and we think it might be because of the Sun. It was quite blinding for myself and my passenger.

3) I wanted to see how the car handled the weird curve at the end of the road, and that ended in a disengagement. Bookmarking this drive for future improvement.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Again thanks for sharing. I'm not much of a Twitter or other social media person on a daily basis so I've watched very few videos. You posting them here makes it simple. Sometimes it is a little hard to tell from the video how do you feel it is for starting from stopped traffic at a light or stopping? Is it judging well and picking up speed fast enough you don't feel you are impending other traffic or others around you get irritated from what it does?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

GDN said:


> Again thanks for sharing. I'm not much of a Twitter or other social media person on a daily basis so I've watched very few videos. You posting them here makes it simple. Sometimes it is a little hard to tell from the video how do you feel it is for starting from stopped traffic at a light or stopping? Is it judging well and picking up speed fast enough you don't feel you are impending other traffic or others around you get irritated from what it does?


I've only been testing since last month, (three releases). For the most part it does very well starting from the lights and going. From Stop signs, it does fine. But definitely have to watch it, just in case.

As for posting here, I'm trying to minimize the delay, and it's a lot easier to share when I'm home to post the links.

As for stopping, it stops fine, but my wife likes me to start braking earlier, so sometimes it waits too late. (I sometimes do what I've always done on AP when I see traffic ahead, I force it to slow down sooner by spinning the speed limit dial...)


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here are two videos that I shared on social media last night.

Since I started on @tesla #FSDBeta program, I kept trying this curve to a 🛑 near me.

2020-12-19 -






2020-12-27 -






2021-01-02 -






2021-01-05 - second try on 2020.48.26.1 (this time with a bit more sunlight) success:






Will need to test it in the evening again, but this shows some incremental improvement WITHIN the same release.

Also, released last night was this video of the car taking TWO lefts into my neighborhood.

I had a neighbor and her big a$$ pickup behind me, so I did assist the vehicle with the accelerator, and it performed the lefts with some assistance.






All of the most recent examples was from 2021-01-05.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry, been busy with work and personal stuff to update...

But here are a few drives from the latest release: 2020.48.35.1

This first one on 2021-01-17 was over 6 minutes long:






The next one also on 2021-01-17 and over 6 minutes long as well:






A day later on 2021-01-18...

Three short clips:

This first one started the day with disappointment as it failed to do the 2 Stop sign entrance to the highway.






This next one had high hopes that it would complete the right turn, but I got scared of the BIG BUS beside me.






I was excited with this last one because it executed a semi-circle for the first time... I ended up taking over twice, once because i spotted several pedestrians and one was walking on the road and there was traffic coming at me, and the second time because the car was going to use the wrong lane.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

As many of you know, I'm not a video guy...

So, hope that this is useful for you... This is on release 2020.48.35.6.

I had to split this drive into two videos as I had a private conversation in the middle, and I didn't know how to take out the audio track, so I just snipped the drive in two...

I drive the semi-circle that I normally drive the "other direction"...

This is in very light rain, recorded yesterday afternoon around 5:22 PM Pacific.

5:22 pm -






5:24 pm -


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Got this one cleaned up for publication. There were two early disengagements, but it handled itself nicely through stop signs in the neighborhood during rain (Southern California version) in the evening 2021-01-23 (about 24 hours ago.)

It's over 6 minutes...

So, pretty good length video.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's another one from Saturday... (2021-01-23 6pm)

This one has three disengagements. The first one was because I felt that the car was inching its way to pass the car without room to pass. The second disengagement is because I felt it was accelerating faster than I would, so I took over, and the last disengagement was it made a lunge right sharper than I would, and thus met resistance with my hand.

It's a nicer, longer, video 6 minute video.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's the last one from Satuday...

The rain was lot stronger, went through traffic lights, stop signs, and tries that semi-circle turn that FSD had problems with in previous builds... This time at night.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello friends...

So, I don't do the YT thing professionally, and I do this on a "budget"...

At first, it was a team effort with my wife doing the "camera-person" duties using my iPhone 11 Pro. And she did a great job for that.

Figured that I may be out doing my own drives without her, I purchased a mobile phone mount so that we can affix an extra Google Pixel that I've had sitting in a drawer...

That did great work until it died with several drives in it.

So, I lost several trips. However, got to re-purpose an old iPhone 6 to take the position that the Pixel ha been doing for the last few months.

Here are the four videos that I've shot since:

*VIDEO ONE*

This first one was on 2021-02-15 18:35






is a second drive of an attempt that failed with a weird curve at the end of this drive. It's an exit in a freeway construction zone, then a left over surface streets to that weird curve. My original drive was done on 2021-01-05






*VIDEO TWO*

This is an attempt from 2021-02-15 of the Curve into a Stop Sign (Right Turn) test that I've been doing over the last few months. It had only done this right turn ONCE before and unsure as to whether this update was going to be successful in its attempt. It's a shorter video.






*VIDEO THREE*

This drive is my longest video yet. There is an early disengagement because I wanted to take a right, instead of a left on the drive, and another at the end when it wouldn't go into the parking lot quick enough, otherwise over 8 minutes of video.






*VIDEO FOUR*

First, this video was askew, and only the top part of the screen was recorded...

This is another attempt, this time from 2021-02-16, of the Curve into a Stop Sign (Right Turn) test that I've been doing over the last few months. Prior to the attempt on *VIDEO TWO,* it had only done this right turn ONCE before and unsure as to whether this update was going to be successful in its attempt. But, it's definitely a longer video...


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here is the latest set that I've shared this week.

All of these were from 2021-03-07 and release 2021.4.11.1



> This first video is a short drive to get to the freeway. Driving through a bunch of stop signs and a curved roads. And then turns into a larger road with traffic lights that leads to the highway. Spoiler alert: I took over at the end, before we got on the freeway.
> 
> First disengagement is around 1:14 mark, it was making a curve to the right, but I felt it was getting to close to the left side curb, so I disengaged.
> 
> The other disengagement occurs around 3:27 as it merges to a wide right lane that the car then proceeds to adjust to and made me take over as it was too wide to the right.









> This second video. Another drive from EAP to FSD Beta on city streets. I wanted to document the disengagements here because it would be great to post it when it gets around to being able to handle these turns.
> 
> First disengagement is around 1:52 mark, it was going into the left lane, before I made the left turn. So, I took over.
> 
> ...









> This third video. This is an FSD Beta, neighborhood to main streets drive for approximately six minutes. Went to go for a curbside pickup.
> 
> First disengagement is around 1:58 mark, I forced the car to make a right at the light, not realizing all the cars coming our way... So I took over to steer and accelerate.
> 
> The last disengagement is around the 5:48 mark. This is a right turn into the parking lot, and the navigation ended in the main road, so I had to take over to take it into the parking lot.









> This fourth video is my first time engaging FSD Beta without a destination. I haven't done this before and didn't know what to expect. I had some higher expectations than what I saw the car do.
> 
> It's a straight forward drive through wide streets with stop lights, and I was hoping to do a right turn using the turn signals (around 2:19.) Not sure if it failed because I misunderstood the use of the controls. I re-engaged, but it was hard for me to master the controls in this mode, so I stopped.









> And the last video from that day... Is my latest attempt at "The Curve."
> 
> This is when I take this curve onto a stop sign, and then a right turn. This will be my second attempt at the LEFT turn after that stop sign right turn.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's a few from the 16th...

This is my two stop sign, right turn into the highway and it goes EAP from there.






This is a long 5 minute drive through pedestrian, cyclist, and stop sign neighborhood.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's a few from the 23rd...

Here's another neighborhood to EAP Highway driving video.






A couple of minutes that I had to disengage because I felt it getting a little too close to the truck beside me.






Another neighborhood drive, through stop signs and lots of pedestrians.






I like to blur these shots around the circle, but somehow, YouTube didn't work... So I used a Black Hole!


----------

